# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  OxyContin,ervaringen gevraagd

## Agnes574

Ik gebruik nu sinds een paar weken OxyContin om zenuwpijn te stillen,
heeft er iemand ervaring met deze pijnstiller die deze wil delen?

Ik loop met de volgende vragen;
-Werkt dit medicijn goed (ook op langere termijn)?
-Heb je er een steeds hogere dosis van nodig?
-Wie ervaart er bijwerkingen van?

Qua bijwerkingen moet ik zeggen dat ik er persoonlijk weinig last van heb gehad ... ik ben echter 'bang' dat ik de dosis telkens ga moeten verhogen (dat mijn lichaam er 'gewoon' aan geraakt) en daar heb ik niet echt zin in ...

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,

Ik kan je persoonlijk niet verder helpen... en jou kennende heb je vast wel gegoogled... maar toch alsnog hierbij wat links met ervaringen van andere mensen;
- http://www.mijnmedicijn.nl/pijn-morf...oxycontin.aspx
- http://reumalijn.hyves.nl/forum/2071...hier_ervaring/
- http://www.lymenet.nl/forum/viewtopi...=2347&start=10
- http://www.meldpuntmedicijnen.nl/mm/...be?atc=N02AA05

Na ervaringen te hebben gelezen kom ik tot een conclusie dat de werking van het medicijn verschilt per persoon tot persoon (zoals meestal met medicatie), dat er mensen zijn die steeds hogere doseringen nodig hebben om hetzelfde resultaat te krijgen en dat er verschillende bijwerkingen zijn zoals stoelgangproblemen...  :Frown: 

Al met al lijkt het me geen pretje en ik hoop voor je dat de wortelblokkade zijn werk gaat doen, zodat je in de toekomst hopelijk pijnvrij wordt of in elk geval veel minder pijn zal ervaren, waardoor je het gebruik van de medicatie kan afbouwen of de dosis kan verlagen!!! 

Hoe ervaar je tot nu toe zelf het gebruik van OxyContin?

Heel veel sterkte!

Knuffel en liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Stoelgangproblemen herken ik zoiezo al ... en ook wordt ik gewaar dat je snel een hogere dosis nodig hebt, maar dat wil ik zo lang mogelijk uitstellen!!

Thanks voor de links meid, de meeste had ik zelf idd al gevonden  :Wink: , maar het kan anderen wel helpen hé  :Smile: !!

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi Agnes.....heb zelf wel wat ervaring met oxycontin,of oxycodon.
Bij mij was het nodig voor mijn nekhernia te stillen.Ik had daar bij nog verschillende pijnstillers. ik slikte er per dag wel een stuk of 7 a 8, daarbij had ik ook nog 8 paracetamollen en lyrica,een zenuwpijnstillend middel.( heb je die al gehad? )
Uiteindelijk hielp het mij maar tot een bepaald punt.
Het is wel zo dat je lichaam er aan went,niet dat je geestelijk verslaafd word, maar dat je begint met een en al gauw 2 nodig hebt.
Pas wel op met alcohol, echt slecht voor je lever.
Niet te lang gebruiken ( ikzelf heb ze al meer dan 1 jaar )maar probeer ze niet te pakken.
Bij mij had het ook een energieboostende werking....
Bijwerking ----- verstopping...
Succes...

----------


## Agnes574

Lyrica heb ik even gebruikt; verschrikkelijke bijwerkingen kreeg ik daarvan!!
Nu gebruik ik redomex .. ook een zenuwontspanner; deze lijkt wel te helpen!
Constipatie is idd één van de belangrijkste bijwerkingen van OxyContin heb ik al gemerkt  :Wink: .

Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Ag, 
Kan je mij eens mailen, ik weet niet wat voor zenuwpijn je hebt, had ergens iets gelezen van een hernia maar ik weet niet of ik hier reclame mag maken voor een bepaalde dokter of ziekenhuis. Mijn mail adres is [email protected]
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Zenuwpijn; hoofdzenuw naar m'n linkerbeen zit bekneld in littekenweefsel na een herniaoperatie op niveau L5..

Intussen krijg ik 'hogere' rugpijn en begint de zenuwpijn in het rechterbeen weer, tot nét onder de knie..grrr.

Ook heb ik de laatste tijd weer veel last van m'n nek (kleine hernia zit daar),schouders en uitstralingspijn naar de armen ... gelukkig valt de uitstralingspijn naar de armen mee en ervaar ik dat niet zo vaak.

Met de zenuwontspanner Redomex ben ik gestopt >> gewichtstoename (!!) en geen enkel verschil met het nemen of niet nemen!

De constipatie van Oxy-contin gaat over na de eerste weken ... wanneer ik toch last heb van constipatie neem ik extra vezels  :Wink: .

Ik ben onder behandeling op de afdeling orthopedie/fysio en in de pijnkliniek van het UZ Gent .. tot nu toe ben ik daar redelijk tevreden over .. maar tips en adviezen zijn altijd welkom Christel en anderen  :Wink: !

Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Ag, 
Heb je al myalostan gekregen als spierontspanner ? Is geen zenuwontspanner maar werkt meer op de spieren ? 
Met oxi-contin heb ik geen ervaring (heb wel al veel naar House gekeken en die slikte dat als vitaminepilletjes, grapje hoor). 
Voor mijn nekhernia's heb ik in de pijnkliniek in Zele gezeten voor epidurale injecties maar dat heeft bij mij geen fluit geholpen eigenlijk. 't Was wel geen serieuse dokter, toen hij de eerste keer mijn foto's bekeek zei hij, oei dat is ernstig maar na 3 keer en toen hij wist dat het niks had geholpen deed hij het af als een "onnozelheid"... en begon hij over mijn lichaam te zeveren.... ben er nooit meer terug gegaan, ik was er van gedegouteerd eigenlijk. 
Nektractie heeft mij toen de oplossing gebracht om alles terug uit elkaar te trekken omdat opereren geen optie was door mijn osteoporose/artrose in mijn nek en onderrug... en ook een nekkraag maar dan wel een orthopedische opgemeten in een speciale winkel want daar bestaan ook verschillende maten in en ook verschillende materialen (dikte, stevigheid, ondersteuning) want ik kon echt niks meer met mijn armen (beide armen). Ik zat op mijn werk en ineens zat alles vast, niks meer, ik kon zelfs mijn pull niet meer uitdoen alleen. 
Mijn huisdokter die gaf me toen ook een soort pijninfiltraties in mijn schouders, maar met wat weet ik eigenlijk niet meer maar dat heeft ook heel goed geholpen als ik het niet meer kon houden van de pijn. En ook de dry neelding therapie bij de kine-fysio heeft me geholpen. 
Kissies 
Christel

----------


## dotito

Hey Aggie,

Niet alles hé meid dat de pijn weer erger word. Ook ik heb geen ervaring met oxyCotin, door ik zeer tevreden ben van transtec, en het goed kan verdragen. Kan je evt aan je arts vragen of oxyCotin, bestaat in een pleister, zo voel je de pijn toch wat minder alé dat ervaar ik toch.

Als ik pillekes neem, voel ik veel meer pijn als een pijnpleister. Anders misschien is proberen met revalidatie, best wel zwaar, maar na verloopt van tijd verminderd de pijn wel(mijn ervaring). Of heb je dat al gedaan?

Wat ik in de toekomst misschien ga overwegen als de pijn blijft aanhouden, is een neurostimulator.
Is wel toekomstmuziek, maar eeuwig pijnmedicatie nemen zie ik ook niet zitten, en is niet gezond. 
Hoop van harte dat je snel minder pijn hebt.

Sterkte meid!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## beining

hallo met sabine,ik gebruik oxycontin 10mg 2 keer per dag en mag er bij doorbraakpijn 3 capsules oxynorm bijslikken,verdeeld op 24 uur.ik ervaar wel bijwerkingen,maar de pijn is zo erg dat ik ze wel neem.constipatie,hartkloppingen en vreemde ademhaling,angstgevoelens en niet kunnen slapen.de H.A zegt,dat kan,maar gewoon nemen,het was een lage dosering.grt.en sterkte.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben van de OxyContin af gelukkig, heb er Metanor voor in de plaats gekregen.
Spierontspanners neem ik nog voor hypertonie rug en nek ... Redomex; zenuwontspanners neem ik ook niet meer!

----------


## badcusters

> Ik gebruik nu sinds een paar weken OxyContin om zenuwpijn te stillen,
> heeft er iemand ervaring met deze pijnstiller die deze wil delen?
> 
> Ik loop met de volgende vragen;
> -Werkt dit medicijn goed (ook op langere termijn)?
> -Heb je er een steeds hogere dosis van nodig?
> -Wie ervaart er bijwerkingen van?
> 
> Qua bijwerkingen moet ik zeggen dat ik er persoonlijk weinig last van heb gehad ... ik ben echter 'bang' dat ik de dosis telkens ga moeten verhogen (dat mijn lichaam er 'gewoon' aan geraakt) en daar heb ik niet echt zin in ...
> ...


~nee hoor Agnes ik gebruik het al vanaf 2006 en heb er baat bij twee keer daags 1 tablet want ze werken 12 uur lang en neem er een paracetamol bij in dan word de werking versterkt ik zweer erbij en hogere dosis niet echt nodig ligt eraan hoeveel pijn je ervaart ik weet er alles vandus voor vragen mail maar [email protected]

----------


## Monkey07

Hoi,

Ik gebruik al 10 jaar oxycontin/oxycodon en oxynorm.
Voor mij is dit het enige medicijn wat helpt.
Heb ook lyrica gehad, maar werd er ziek van, ook amytriptiline was helemaal niks.
Heb ook nog ketamine gehad, maar kreeg daar ernstige hoofdpijn van, en ging gigantisch zweten.
Met de oxycontin heb ik op 3x daags 60 mg gezeten, met 6x 10 mg oxynorm.
Momenteel zit ik op 3x daags 15 mg oxycodon, en hoop nog verder te zakken.
Helaas heb ik een ulnaris zenuw beschadiging vanaf mijn linker elleboog tot aan mijn hand.
Heb er ook crps (complex regionaal pijnsyndroom) bij, en kan mijn ringvinger en pink niet meer bewegen, staan helemaal krom.
Wat betreft bijwerkingen oxycontin, eigenlijk alleen maar obstipatie, en soms overmatige energie gevoel.
Je kan dit middel langdurig gebruiken zonder problemen, alleen afbouwen is ontzettend zwaar en vervelend.
Mocht je nog vragen hebben over dit medicijn, dan hoor ik het graag.

Groetjes, 

Ron

----------


## HansV

Hé Ron,
Wat maakt het afbouwen zo zwaar?
gr Hans

----------

